# A Squirrel's Guide to Fashion



## NicNak (Jul 9, 2009)

A Squirrel's Guide to Fashion.

A Squirrel's Guide to Fashion - Photo Gallery, 14 Pictures - LIFE


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 9, 2009)

Why do they all look like tea cozies?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 9, 2009)

This seems to be cutest pic:

A Squirrel's Guide to Fashion - Photo Gallery, 14 Pictures - LIFE


----------



## Jazzey (Jul 9, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Why do they all look like tea cozies?



Ever try sewing a dress for a squirrel?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 9, 2009)

That squirrel is deceased.  That squirrel has passed on! He is no more! He has ceased to be! He's expired and gone to meet his maker! He's a stiff! Bereft of life, he rests in peace! If you hadn't nailed him to the bench, he'd be pushing up daisies! His metabolic processes are now history! He's off the twig! He's kicked the bucket. He's shuffled off his mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir invisibile!! THIS IS AN EX-SQUIRREL!! 



_Apologies to John Cleese..._


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 9, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> Ever try sewing a dress for a squirrel?



Not a deceased one, no...


----------



## Mari (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear Dr. Baxter, try de-caf.  Mari


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 9, 2009)

It's not coffee... it's sleep deprivation.


----------

